# Another 1st cut out post



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Check in another 5-6 days. You should see eggs in the cells. A virgin queen is really hard to spot since she is not much larger than her sisters. After a while you will be able to let the hive show you where the queen is. 
You will see a much calmer frame of bees and a small "train" of bees folowing the queen. Sometimes you will even see a parting of bees in front of the queen while her majesty walks about.


----------



## BahamaSkies (Apr 8, 2014)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Check in another 5-6 days. You should see eggs in the cells. A virgin queen is really hard to spot since she is not much larger than her sisters. After a while you will be able to let the hive show you where the queen is.
> You will see a much calmer frame of bees and a small "train" of bees folowing the queen. Sometimes you will even see a parting of bees in front of the queen while her majesty walks about.


Thanks Mr.BeeMan. I did a little more reading after my post and realized that I may be a little premature in worrying that I had no queen. I will check in again next week.


----------



## Erik (May 1, 2012)

BahamaSkies said:


> Thanks Mr.BeeMan. I did a little more reading after my post and realized that I may be a little premature in worrying that I had no queen. I will check in again next week.


If you have another hive get a frame of brood with eggs and larvae. If you didn't get the queen they'll be able to make a new queen with the eggs and larvae. Having open brood with also help by giving them something to do and reduce the chance they'll abscond.


----------



## hideawayranch (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't forget Michael Bush's Bee Math


Did the queen show up? I did my 1st cut out, alone, over the weekend, so I don't know if I got the queen. I have been told it is very difficult to keep the eggs viable.


----------



## BahamaSkies (Apr 8, 2014)

No I don't have another. This is my first attempt.


----------



## BahamaSkies (Apr 8, 2014)

I looked again yesterday, but did not see any activity that would indicate a queen in residence. I am trying to get one over here from Frostproof FL on Thurs or Fri. Thanks for the Bee Math link! 
I did my second cutout Saturday. The first went into a top bar hive, I put the second in a Langstroth. I was able to vac all the bees from the wall and get them into the hive provided. I left the new close to their old location and they seem to be happy in the box. When the rains stop I will move the setup to its new location.


----------



## BahamaSkies (Apr 8, 2014)

I was able to get a queen over here from Bill Carpenter in Frostproof FL. A really nice guy. He actually sent me two! A friend of my was coming over on a private plane and was kind enough to stop off and pick them up for me. The morning of their arrival, I took one more look and there was a queen. The colony was making honey and lots of new comb. Their queen was busy laying eggs and there was capped and uncapped brood. I decided to leave her in place and set up the imported queens up in a small two bar nuc sized box with some drawn comb and bees. Got some more cutouts lining up. Hopefully I will be able to keep the new queens in reserve in case I miss the queen again


----------

